
Car Manufacturers Want to Monitor Drivers Inside Their Cars - clumsysmurf
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-tech-ces-monitoring/move-aside-backseat-driver-new-tech-at-ces-monitors-you-inside-car-idUSKCN1P219H
======
ohiovr
Open the garage bay door Hal.

